
The quiet revolution in precision temperature sensing - girishmhatre500
https://eengenious.com/the-quiet-revolution-in-precision-temperature-sensing/
======
yagnaumsys
This reference design – a body temperature monitor as a bio patch – is
significant not only for the semiconductor temperature sensor, but also for
its energy harvesting feature and packaging which allows continuous body
temperature measurement. [https://goo.gl/vWrVJq](https://goo.gl/vWrVJq)

